# cleaning off window tint



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

I have noticed that my rear window never comes completely clean and after taking a closer look I saw the residue from crappy stick on window tinting whats the best way to get this shit off without killing the rear defogger?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I think some people use a mixture of denatured alcohol, window cleaner and water. Then wiping it with a wet rag allow it to penetrate and then wipe it again and buff it until clean. You might be able to use a wet pad of fine scotchbrite between the lines as well as long as light pressure is used.

Troy


----------



## chelsie (Oct 2, 2009)

before my husband tinted our cars he bought a cleaning solution from www.northerntint.com It worked realy well, and it was affordable. he also purchased the precut tint for my car from there. it was fast and easy.


----------



## cherryjones (May 26, 2010)

Start your window tint cleaning with the driver’s door and front passenger door. If your door has a window frame, lower the window approximately one inch to allow access to the top part of the glass. This part should be cleaned and dried first. Spray with glass cleaner and buff dry. Now roll the window back up and clean the remainder of the window. Pay attention to the corner of the windows, as this is where you will get most smears and streaks. Don’t forget your driver’s side and passenger side mirrors.


Tint


----------

